# Summerdale, AL, Desert, Female, Adult pts 6/1/08



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

http://dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1209664975106

Desert

Breed: Shepherd 
Age: Adult
Gender: Female 
Size: Large


No contact information given. Have to supply them with your contact information for them to return call/email. I couldn't find the shelter info. Maybe somebody else knows?


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

This is a beautiful girl! Thank you for starting a thread for her!

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Baldwin county, AL, near Mobile. I thought there was a post on this forum or another one already but haven't found it yet.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Contact info.


Tiffany A. Long
Baldwin County Animal Control Center
15050 County Road 49
Summerdale, AL 36580
(251)972-6834 phone
(251)972-6828 fax
[email protected]
http://www.baldwincountyanimalcontrol.petfinder.org


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Dawn,
I found earlier post- same pics, but a longer history!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=622164&page=34#Post622164

Debbie, White Paws


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

No this is a different dog


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Bumping her up


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Bumping up the LA girl (Lower Alabama)


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Updates on this girl?


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

BUMP!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

There is a black and tan there also, same PTS date


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

IS SHE STILL THERE?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

news?


----------

